# Hello



## Allyn Loring (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello all.I've been lurking here now for a couple weeks now and figure it's time that i say hello.And if possible steer me to a thread involving age classifying.I've been involved in PDF's for the past half dozen years I have a handful each of Auratus and Tinc groups as well as small groups of Thumbs and a couple Phyllobates ,and now just recently mantids .I do enjoy the rather light handedness of the posts I've read .So HELLO to everyone,

Allyn "frog pound"


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 29, 2010)

welcome to the forums.

it sounds like you have way too many fruit flys in your house, so mantids are the best choice to help your frogs diminish the population. :lol: 

Harry


----------



## Jesskb (Nov 29, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## dgerndt (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome! It's always nice to have new members!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome! nice intro!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ! Maybe you can teach us about constructing/maintaining vivariums!


----------



## Allyn Loring (Nov 29, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome! nice intro!


Thanks .I realized after I joined this forum that I had purchased some Budwings from you.It was a good surprise, they are doing fine !!!


----------



## Allyn Loring (Nov 29, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma, AZ! Maybe you can teach us about constructing/maintaining vivariums!


I would be happy to help in any way.Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## ninjaboy1988 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, glad to see other people interested in mantids. Can anyone help me classify my mantids?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## PRicardo (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## ismart (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!  

@ Rouge Forest Ninja,

Do you have any pics of your mantids? If so? Start a new thread, with the pics. Some one here will more than likely be able to identify your mantids.


----------



## ninjaboy1988 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, They still haven't hatched yet. But when they do, I'll post the pics.


----------



## ninjaboy1988 (Apr 5, 2011)

How do people get those circles under their pics. (i.e. 1st instar

.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 5, 2011)

You get more dots the more you post on the forum.


----------



## Jolienar (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to the Forums.


----------

